# Yay! Ziwipeak rocks! But how much?



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

So after switching Alfie to Acana and then to Orijen I have given up with kibble. He just really doesn't like it and will wait all day until he's starving before he will eat it. TBH I'm not sure I blame him, it looks and smells boring!

So after reading all the reviews I decided to give Ziwipeak a go. It arrived today and so far he LOVES it! Big thumbs up on first impressions! :hello1:

My question is how much should I be feeding him? (as in how many grams total per day). He weighs about 4 lbs 12 oz, give or take, and is moderately active. He has 2 meals per day. I know I can work it out approximately using the guide on the back, but just wanted your experience/advice on how much you feel he would need per day?

Thanks.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm feeding all my almost the same.....here is the pictures....I do add a spoon of the Ziwi canned with the food and also a little water.....I do weight them almost everyday and their weight are good ...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its so sad how little of this food they get  *sniffle*


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Its so sad how little of this food they get  *sniffle*


tell me about it......I weight him like every morning cause I'm scare he might lose or gain weight.....lol..

I forgot to mention that I feed the chis 2 times a day.....


----------

